
A Queer Taste for Macaroni - pepys
https://publicdomainreview.org/2017/02/22/a-queer-taste-for-macaroni/
======
donretag
A different take on macaroni: The Macaroni in ‘Yankee Doodle’ Is Not What You
Think
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12356070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12356070)

